# (Q) how do you add/remove lockscreens? and other questions



## steelechamp (Sep 25, 2011)

So I've downloaded the source code and have made a few modification. I want to completely theme it to make in look like ICS and I wanted to know how to add a new lockscreen to the rom. I'm also still unsure of how to modify launcher2 so that I can add a few things to it. Can anyone help me?


----------

